# Homemade/handmade gifts for friends and loved ones



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

With the holidays approaching, I was considering what I'd like to give people who are important to me. But, as someone who's love language is quality time, I'm going with handmade gifts (mostly wallets, so far). I think this can be done well, and it can be done poorly. (Homemade/handmade gifts have always been my personal favorite to receive as well.)


What are your thoughts about either making or receiving gifts made by the other person?


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

And just for funs:









First up is a salmon fish leather wallet. (Prior to being made, obviously )


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Gifts were like a zero for me on the love languages test but I love handmade gifts tbh

One of the best gifts my husband gave me was the handmade bookshelves he made when I was complaining about running out of space

I painted my best friend a picture (I give my closest friends gifts on my birthday) not too long ago.
Cross stitch, crotchet, etc

People generally like it when I make food for them. lol


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

If people want to give me something, I prefer useful or beautiful (by my standards). The fact that they made it is neither here nor there.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I think gifts are in my love languages, but I also tend to worry/obsess on them enough that I usually choose to give gifts when I feel like it and tend to resist giving gifts on holidays when I will have to just scramble to pick something for everyone. I just can't be personal that way. I prefer to give them as I find something a person needs, or might like--and it's usually not even for an event.

However, I told myself I'm going to make lino-cut prints for Christmas cards this year--which will be my gift. But I haven't started yet and have been procrastinating. I also thought of just making some other cards like with ink and alcohol. So...I guess, my goal was to make christmas cards.

I might do linocut prints and then put watercolor or ink in them individually. I have been in a funk lately, but it would be a good project (tbh it's for myself mostly--but I would rather people who give me things give me what they want rather than stress about it or overextend themselves).


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

I always want to do this, but when we get to this point in the year, there's never enough time. Blah.


----------



## mug_cake (Jul 18, 2021)

I think it depends on the expectations of your giftees. In my family gifts are around $75 to $100 per person. I know other families work off much smaller budgets. If I were to make something I would have to be able to fairly evaluate it at $75 or be able to throw in enough other stuff to make the total worth at least $75.

My homemade gifts would probably be garbage evaluated at cost of materials. My family is probably grateful that I'm too lazy to try.


----------



## m1fictionalyfe (Nov 8, 2021)

daleks_exterminate said:


> With the holidays approaching, I was considering what I'd like to give people who are important to me. But, as someone who's love language is quality time, I'm going with handmade gifts (mostly wallets, so far). I think this can be done well, and it can be done poorly. (Homemade/handmade gifts have always been my personal favorite to receive as well.)
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts about either making or receiving gifts made by the other person?


I’ve done this several times but have stopped since my parents said that I was only making them gifts because I forgot to buy them something. Whether that is correct or not, I still put a lot of hard work into making them. — I didn’t forget all the time. Mostly I was just trying to practice my calligraphy (classes that I had paid for myself I might add)

I decided that if I do make gifts they would be for family and friends, regardless they seem very grateful that I took time to think of them in a special way. It brings a smile to my face and I don’t have to risk crying or feeling hurt because they thought I didn’t want to spend money on them. Technically I did.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I have also made cookies before. But I like the idea of a card this year.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I’m fine either way.

My eldest daughter is someone who likes to spend money but usually with heavy thought of the person in mind. I.e. my birthday coming up she told me the day and time, that I’m supposed to look good and be ready to go somewhere nice 🤣. (I’m not allowed to wear athleisure wear, she was very specific).

Or my youngest paints and quilts. And she’s also big on acts of service. Based on questions she was asking, I’m going to guess I’m getting a quilt from her for Christmas, lol. She’s funny. I’ll act surprised. Or maybe she’ll do what she’s done other times and super clean something or whatever.

I guess I appreciate both gifts. One person is putting thought in with making a memory. And the other person either helps or gives something they put their time into that is a keepsake. Um I did have to put a cap on the paintings with my daughter last year though. I told her I’d have to start switching stuff out. Or she’d have to start gifting them to others as well. I mean I love my kid. But you know a mom can only have so many paintings and clay heart ceramic pots laying around, lol (I feel like I sound horrible).

I’m really excited though for this quilt I think she’s making me. 🙂


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

Homemade for everything. I’m admittedly a bit of a snob when it comes to this. Gifts, Halloween costumes for my kids, decorations/furniture in the house. Anyone can buy these things. It’s minimal effort & easy. Also not unique. It seems that everyone/everything is just a copy/paste factory print out of each other. I have a strong dislike of “sameness”. I pride myself a bit in creating/gifting something unique. Ok typing this out I’m realizing I’m a lot snob I guess and not a bit snob.

When it comes to receiving gifts, it’s the same. Gifts is the last of my love languages. The exception is when I receive something homemade. It doesn’t have to be anything big. One of my favorites is the cards my kids make me. They like doing it & put a lot of effort into creating something special.


Salmon fish leather wallet- very cool!


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hand made gifts are perhaps my favorite type of gift - I used to make stuff animals /pillows/origami jars for close friends /family members. 
I kept every hand written letters given to me after graduating college.
How do you make wallets ? That’s pretty interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoSaysSunny (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm making Christmas Bread for friends and family. 
It has the fruit and nuts of fruitcake but is a light bread batter.
People joke about getting fruitcake for a present but they love to eat it.

People just don't take the time to make unusual foods, simply buying standard cookies, etc.
Putting in the time to create special Christmas foods is part of the fun of the holidays for me.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I also like experiences more than gifts. Things like concert or theater tickets. I took my mom on a historic Charleston church tour and winery tour for mother’s day. I’m giving my husband a brewery tour and tasting for his birthday. I’m taking my best friend to see Joss Stone. My husband got me Wailing Jennys tickets for my birthday. Etc


----------



## citomeg527 (Jan 3, 2022)

I like making DIY gifts, but I always mess up with them. Once I wanted to give my husband something special on our anniversary, and it was tough to find the right present that would remind him about us. I wanted to give him a personalized gift. I decided to make something by myself, but every time I failed. Several days before the anniversary, he accidentally said that needs a new wallet, so I ordered a wallet from leather with our portrait on it. He loved his present and is using this wallet as his main one.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

I like making things but I'm too lazy to just do it. Making something someone I like will enjoy is almost an excuse to get my hands dirty. It's a lot of fun. Most of the channels I subscribe to are DIY channels for that exact reason. I love YouTube.

Well thought out gifts are the only kind I enjoy. I'd still rather have a good time though.


----------



## SixtyNinetales (12 mo ago)

I love receiving handmade gifts, especially when they're custom-made to match my interests, personality, etc. I'm not as much into them when they seem impersonal (like when a family member creates scarves for everyone in the family, doesn't even take favourite colours into account, etc.), but still think it's nice.

I hate giving handmade gifts because I'm not interested in creating, and I'm not good at creating artsy stuff anyway. It takes up too much time and energy.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

My brother in law has been giving me shit because I handmade my niece’s birthday present this year. 
🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Queen of Cups said:


> My brother in law has been giving me shit because I handmade my niece’s birthday present this year.
> 🤦🏼‍♀️


Did the niece like it?


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Did the niece like it?


She did


----------

